# Our own David Bott featured in Electronic House!



## Mike Lang

You may have seen some pictures of AVS Forum co-founder David Bott's home here and there on the site, or you may even recognize the theater as the splash screen on our previous mobile app.


Electronic House has now published an online article detailing his upstate New York home.


*Super Enthusiast Has Home Theaters Everywhere*


----------



## MA at OSD

I remember when we ran David's first home theater in Audio Video Interiors magazine years ago. Nice upgrade since then.

M.A. Giorgio


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,


Sweet! One of these days I will get up there for a visit and see it in person.











Regards,


----------



## David Bott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MA at OSD*  /t/1423080/our-own-david-bott-featured-in-electronic-house#post_22276609
> 
> 
> I remember when we ran David's first home theater in Audio Video Interiors magazine years ago. Nice upgrade since then.
> 
> M.A. Giorgio



Hi M.A.!!!!


Yes, that was "The Nate" way, way back. And yes, I have upgraded in now having fun with the home vs just one room.







Thanks for popping in with a note!


----------



## David Bott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1423080/our-own-david-bott-featured-in-electronic-house#post_22277868
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Sweet! One of these days I will get up there for a visit and see it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Anytime Ralph, anytime. That is as long as we are home and not traveling.







Very much looking forward to a visit.


----------



## Reddig

David it appears that you really love Triad speakers. Have you always used them?


----------



## David Bott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Reddig*  /t/1423080/our-own-david-bott-featured-in-electronic-house#post_22306573
> 
> 
> David it appears that you really love Triad speakers. Have you always used them?



No I did not always use them and use various types of speakers throughout the years. When I heard them I liked them very much for my need to the point where I wanted to make sure I had a matching set upstairs as well as downstairs. By matching I just mean the brand. Because downstairs speakers are platinum series speakers and the upstairs are in-wall silver monitors.


I have used even Magapan at one point which are really nice but requests you to have also great sub support.


----------



## msantti

David Bott is my hero.


----------



## David Bott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msantti*  /t/1423080/our-own-david-bott-featured-in-electronic-house#post_22657325
> 
> 
> David Bott is my hero.



Gee, thanks!


----------



## TitusTroy

Wow!...do you travel 7 months out of the year strictly for vacation or for business?...even that Motor Home is pimped out with high-tech gadgets!...


----------



## David Bott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy*  /t/1423080/our-own-david-bott-featured-in-electronic-house#post_22659486
> 
> 
> Wow!...do you travel 7 months out of the year strictly for vacation or for business?...even that Motor Home is pimped out with high-tech gadgets!...



Both really. We stop at companies and attend CES and CEDIA with it. It is really our second home.


Here is our travel blog if you are interested... http://www.OutsideOurBubble.com


----------



## elmalloc

Can we use Triad speakers in a smaller room? My theater room is going to be only 15x15 ft or so, but the screen is 14.5ft 2.37AR.


Thanks,

ELmO


----------



## David Bott

I do not see an issue with them in a smaller room. The Triad Omni's for example are wonderful speakers at a lower price point. Speakers are a matter of preference though.


----------



## Seegs108

I had no idea you lived in Upstate NY. Looks like we need to get together some sort of meet!


----------



## Reddig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Bott*  /t/1423080/our-own-david-bott-featured-in-electronic-house#post_22657058
> 
> 
> No I did not always use them and use various types of speakers throughout the years. When I heard them I liked them very much for my need to the point where I wanted to make sure I had a matching set upstairs as well as downstairs. By matching I just mean the brand. Because downstairs speakers are platinum series speakers and the upstairs are in-wall silver monitors.
> 
> I have used even Magapan at one point which are really nice but requests you to have also great sub support.



Cool that's what I kinda figured. I really love your main theater rooms ceiling! It looks outstanding! I wish my theater had a tall enough ceiling to do that. Fantastic room though David as well as your other systems.


----------



## pittsoccer33

Are the various HTPCs configured more or less the same or are they each set up differently for special purposes?


----------



## David Bott

All HTPC's are configured the same to make things transparent throughout the home. They are single purpose machines that do nothing but act as media centers.


----------



## taxman48

Dave: beautiful HT, good luck with it. Met you in person in the city many years ago at a HT show.. All we need is the directions and I'll pick up Ralph and come and see you.. I have relatives in Delmar, nice up there.. again, great article!!


----------



## irkuck

I wonder if the guy has proper level of physical activity, what is shown indicates passive lifestyle which is intensified by the automation. There is nowadays solution to this problem and can be done in modern way with displays using systems like iFit , Outside Interactive , and some more. Would be nice if active lifestyle using advanced technology is promoted as a healthy alternative to the sedentary couch potato with super-remote.


----------



## David Bott

Hummm....I am "That guy" which I think you would know seeing you have been a member from 2001. (Thanks for that BTW.)


We get out a out...like 6 to 7 months of the year.. . http://www.OutsideOutBubble.com And it is not even virtual.


----------



## mjovic

Amazing HT! Really really well done. Very clean and I love the color scheme. What chairs are those, they look sooooo comfy!!


----------



## irkuck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David Bott*  /t/1423080/our-own-david-bott-featured-in-electronic-house#post_22684136
> 
> 
> Hummm....I am "That guy" which I think you would know seeing you have been a member from 2001. (Thanks for that BTW.)
> 
> We get out a out...like 6 to 7 months of the year.. . http://www.OutsideOutBubble.com And it is not even virtual.



Hah, for THAT guy my message should be even stronger since you may play a role model for many. Even in your outside bubble I do not see sign of healthy modern lifestyle which includes proper amount of physical effort, what the web site implies is again a sedentary couch-/driver-seat living on the wheels. But what counts for the modern style is not the mileage but calories you burn with your own muscles. Insufficient physical effort becomes major source of health problems in the developed world, with automation and gagdets enhancing it.


Just for illustration, my set of devices is by far on a very modest scale comparing to yours but it prominently includes a gym with a high-tech equipment which encourages regular calories burn. On the photo below you can see the control panel of my interactive treadmill with a 32" HDTV mounted in front of it. With this I can watch TV while running, I can run enjoying the world on tracks tracks with synchronised Streetview display , or I can run over nice set of tracks with synchronised video . True, this is virtual, but sophisticated technology is in some ways better than reality since it provides weather-, time-, and space- independence for enjoyable physical effort







.


----------



## David Bott

Hummm....well...Ok. Not disputing your thoughts on exercise, and nice use of tech.


Maybe your should write up an article on it and we can maybe feature it on the site if it comes out nice. Just send it my way.


Take care.


----------



## elmalloc

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one to put multiple theater/projector setups in his house, HAHA! Game room separate from theater room, nice.


----------

